# well trained but goes ballistic when...



## Hobie1 (Oct 10, 2013)

my 4 yo male 85lbs GSD very well-trained. heeds my voice even in chaos, except when walking on leash and a mid-sized dog approaches on a leash. He goes ballistic. I know he only wants to meet and greet but i want him to stay clam and obey. advice and suggestions please. :surprise:


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Take a wide berth when you see oncoming dogs, tell him to leave it when he looks at the dog, pop his collar and get his attention on you, praise/reward when his attention returns to you or he disregards the other dog. Change direction if you have to. Rinse and repeat many many times.

That's what I've had to do anyway..


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

good old leash frustration. What ever you do, don't pull straight back. I walk into my dog and make them turn around with a little pressure from my leg. Also bring rewards, either a treat or a tug to play with so you can reward calm passes. Don't expect the treat or toy to get the attention off of the other dog. Your dog will be, "yeah, sure we can play AFTER I go say hi to that other dog". And like Ausland said, distance is your friend.


----------



## Hobie1 (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks thats really good advice. ill try.... as you said pulling straight back doesn't help. maybe makes things worse. moving into him and wide berth is very doable


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

GSD's have an opposition reflex, mine sure does. The other thing I'd mention is to put yourself between your dog and any passing dogs, do not stop, do not acknowledge, if anything pick up the pace as you're telling your dog to leave it or look at you. Make sure to praise/reward if your dog does not react to a passing dog. He's 4, it may take a while. There's no try only do Yoda :wink2:


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

If your sure he wants to meet then find a well balanced med-large dog and make yours or help yours to give up his butt and go from their.

Preferable away from home


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Malibu said:


> If your sure he wants to meet then find a well balanced med-large dog and make yours or help yours to give up his butt and go from their.
> 
> Preferable away from home



good idea. Dogs walking in the same direction in a pack might help. I know my big-boy got excited about meeting other dogs when he was young but did very well on pack walks at community events. My gal-dog does, too. Just don't let the dogs get nose to butt. We've been lucky in that most cases people who do these walks tend to be more careful.


----------

